# flöge ich / würde ich fliegen



## yamada

Ich möchte wissen:
a) Wenn ich Flügel hätte, würde ich fliegen.
b) Wenn ich Flügel hätte, flöge ich.
Sind die obigen Sätze beide richtig? (bezüglich 'würde fliegen' und 'flöge')
Oder ist a) falsch, und b) korrekt?
Oder aber kann es sein, früher sei a) falsch gewesen, b) sei richtig gewesen, und heutzutage seien die beiden richtig? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Whodunit

こんにちは・ヤマダ、 

beide Versionen sind völlig korrekt und können austauschbar verwendet werden. In der geschriebenen wäre "flöge" besser, aber das klingt sehr gehoben im Gesprochenen, wo man eher "würde fliegen" sagen würde. 

Man kann im Gesprochenen immer "würde + Infinitiv" für den Konjunktiv II verwenden, während der reine Konjunktiv II im Geschriebenen besser wirkt.


----------



## mustang72

Flöge ist wohl richtig aber da zieht sich bei mir doch irgendwie alles zusammen.

Der erste Satz ist absolut richtig nur waere wahrscheinlich folgende Variante in vielen Faellen angebrachter.
Wenn ich Flügel hätte, _könnte_ ich fliegen.
Wobei man noch den ganzen Kontext haben muesste, dann waere die andere Variante vielleicht doch besser.


----------



## yamada

Ich danke Ihnen für Ihre sofortigen Antworten.
Könnte es dann sein, dass man es zum Beispiel in den fünfziger Jahren letzten Jahrhunderts 
oder in der Vorkriegszeit für falsch gehalten hätte, 
'würde fliegen' anstelle von 'flöge' zu schreiben?
Ich habe gehört, dass man früher rigoroser als heute vorging.
Wenn ja, ungefähr bis wann galt es so?


----------



## Hutschi

Der Streit darüber ist eigentlich schon uralt. Bereits in der Luther-Bibel wurden beide Formen verwendet. 
Man kann bei einem einzelnen Satz in diesem Fall kaum sagen, was besser ist, ohne den Stil des Dokuments zu kennen. 

Im Lied heißt es:

Wenn ich ein Vöglein wär, ...
flög ich zu dir.

Man vermeidet Häufungen von "würde". Dabei können in einem Satz beide Formen vorkommen. 

Wenn die Form mit "würde" als falsch betrachtet wurde, so ist das wohl oft "hyperkorrekt".


----------



## yamada

Jetzt verstehe ich alles. Besten Dank allerseits.


----------



## I.C.

Beide Sätze sind korrekt, wirken auf mich aber irgendwie unvollständig. Das ist eine stilistische Anmerkung, keine grammatikalische, und andere mögen anderer Ansicht sein. Wenn ich Flügel hätte, ich flöge zu Dir. Es geht mir nicht um eine Zielgerichtetheit des Fliegens. Wenn ich Flügel hätte, ich flöge bald hierhin, bald dorthin, ganz ohne ein Ziel. Selbst schriebe ich aber etwas anders, vielleicht so: Hätte ich Flügel, ich flöge davon.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist aus einem (sehr bekannten) Volkslied.
Leider kann ich das hier nicht zitieren, weil es zu lang ist. Ich habe nur die relevanten Teile geschrieben.

Hier ist der gesamte Text:
http://www.singenundspielen.de/id198.htm

Es hat einen poetischen und fast erhabenen Stil.


----------



## I.C.

Hutschi said:


> Es ist aus einem (sehr bekannten) Volkslied.


Nur falls der Anschluß unklar war: Ich kenne das Lied, auch ohne weitere Einfügungen habe ich keinerlei Einwände gegen "wenn ich ein Vöglein wär, flög ich zu dir". Meine Anmerkung bezog sich auf die Beispielsätze a) und b).


----------



## Sepia

Hutschi said:


> Es ist aus einem (sehr bekannten) Volkslied.
> Leider kann ich das hier nicht zitieren, weil es zu lang ist. Ich habe nur die relevanten Teile geschrieben.
> 
> Hier ist der gesamte Text:
> http://www.singenundspielen.de/id198.htm
> 
> Es hat einen poetischen und fast erhabenen Stil.




Die Zeile im Lied:

wenn ich ein Vöglein wäre (...), flöge ich zu dir



Aber ... nichts gegen "würde + inf." als Konjunktiv-Ersatz; ist ja tatsächlich oft leichter - nur warum wird es immer als "poetisch" abgestempelt, wenn jemand einen korrekten Konjunktiv verwendet? Ein etwas konservativerer Sprachgebrauch ist doch nicht per Definition poetischer als ein modernerer Sprachgebrauch. Wenn so halte ich das BGB auch für Poesie. 

Und ein kreativer Wortkünstler kann genau so poetisch sein mit "würde + inf."


----------



## Kajjo

Sepia said:


> "würde + inf." als Konjunktiv-Ersatz ist ja tatsächlich oft leichter - nur warum wird es immer als "poetisch" abgestempelt, wenn jemand einen korrekten Konjunktiv verwendet? Ein etwas konservativerer Sprachgebrauch ist doch nicht per Definition poetischer als ein modernerer Sprachgebrauch. Wenn so halte ich das BGB auch für Poesie. Und ein kreativer Wortkünstler kann genau so poetisch sein mit "würde + inf."


Genau richtig! So sehe ich das auch. Ich vermute, daß die Verwendung von korrekten Konjunktivformen heutzutage gehoben oder gar poetisch klingt, weil die Mehrheit nicht mehr über eine ausreichende Sprachbeherrschung verfügt, um die Konjunktivformen sicher zu verwenden. Traurig, aber wahr.

Eine ausgewogene Mischung aus würde-Konjunktiv und echten Konjunktivformen ist optimal. Je nach Satzbau, Sprachsituation und betroffenem Verb ist mal die eine, mal die andere Form passender.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Es heißt:
"Wenn ich ein Vöglein wär" - hier ist "wär" in poetischer Weise verkürzt.

Würde+Inf. ist eine vollkommen korrekte Form.

"Ich flöge" ist genauso richtig wie "ich würde fliegen".

"Ich flög" ist zumindest umgangssprachlich und poetisch richtig.

Noch etwas zur Anwendung: In einer Reihe von Fällen fällt der Indikativ mit dem Konjunktiv zusammen. In diesen Fällen wird oft "würde + Inf." vorzuziehen sein.

Kajjo schrieb: 





> Eine ausgewogene Mischung aus würde-Konjunktiv und echten Konjunktivformen ist optimal. Je nach Satzbau, Sprachsituation und betroffenem Verb ist mal die eine, mal die andere Form passender.


 Da stimme ich voll zu.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Noch etwas zur Anwendung: In einer Reihe von Fällen fällt der Indikativ mit dem Konjunktiv zusammen. In diesen Fällen wird oft "würde + Inf." vorzuziehen sein.


Richtig. Diese Fälle haben wir hier schon oft diskutiert.

Kajjo


----------



## I.C.

Sepia said:


> Aber ... nichts gegen "würde + inf." als Konjunktiv-Ersatz


Ist meines Erachtens von Fall zu Fall verschieden. Es ist nicht so, daß ich den echten Konjunktiv immer vorziehen würde, aber aus meiner Sicht wird die oben erwähnte Konstruktion weit überstrapaziert und leider aus Gedankenlosigkeit oder Unvermögen häufig schlecht angewandt. Insbesondere ihre mehrfache Aneinanderreihung empfinde ich oft als ungeschliffen oder gar ungeschlacht. Auch im Englischen gefällt mir ein allein der Einfachheit des Formulierens geschuldetes Anhäufen mehrerer "would" in einem Satz nur eher selten. 


> Ein etwas konservativerer Sprachgebrauch ist doch nicht per Definition poetischer als ein modernerer Sprachgebrauch. Wenn so halte ich das BGB auch für Poesie.


 Das möchte wohl auch niemand behaupten, der falsche Gegensatz ist offenkundig.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Genau richtig! So sehe ich das auch. Ich vermute, daß die Verwendung von korrekten Konjunktivformen heutzutage gehoben oder gar poetisch klingt, weil die Mehrheit nicht mehr über eine ausreichende Sprachbeherrschung verfügt, um die Konjunktivformen sicher zu verwenden. Traurig, aber wahr.


 
Ich stimme dir insofern zu, dass nicht jeder mehr den richtigen Konjunktiv II beherrscht, noch weniger den Konjunktiv I (obwohl viel einfacher!). Das hat einen bestimmten Grund: Wir lernen im Kindesalter durch Analogiebildungen und Mithören, danach durch Imitierung. Da wir aber als Ältere den Konjuntkiv eher selten (häufig erst im Unterricht in den höheren Klassen) gebrauchen, können die Kinder diese Formen nie hören. Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob ich vor meinem Interesse an Sprachen jemals _wüsche _oder _würfe_ (als Verb!) gehört habe. Als Kind darin eine Analogie zu finden, ist äußerst schwer; unser Gefühl für den Konjunktiv (da er ja in beliebigen Situationen verwendet werden kann) entwickelt sich erst später, wenn überhaupt. In den romanischen Sprache ist der subjonctif/subjunctivo eine andere Sache: Einige Junktoren verlangen diese Verwendung: ein französisches Kind wird niemals "... afin que je peux" sagen, denn so hat es den Satz noch nie gehört. Es wird automatisch "puisse" einsetzen. ---> Das ist Imitation!

Die würde-Konstruktion verläuft nach einem einfachen Analogie-Bildungsschema: würde+Infinitiv. So etwas lernt ein Kind viel einfacher als schwierige Verbformen, die es erst einmal oder noch gar nicht gelernt hat. ---> Das ist Analogie.

Jetzt mögt ihr denken , dass ein Kind nach diesem Schema ja nie einen vollständigen Satz bilden kann, da es ja nicht jeden möglichen Satz (davon gibt es ja Milliarden) schon einmal gehört haben kann. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dies Universalgrammatik von Chomsky genannt wird, aber es steht fest, dass jeder einen noch nie zuvor gehörten Satz durch Analogiebildung formen kann. So können wir ja hier auch englisch schreiben, obwohl wir nicht alle Regeln kennen und können, oder? 



> Eine ausgewogene Mischung aus würde-Konjunktiv und echten Konjunktivformen ist optimal. Je nach Satzbau, Sprachsituation und betroffenem Verb ist mal die eine, mal die andere Form passender.


 
Es kommt immer auf die Situation an. In einem lässigen Jugendgespräch (dem du sicherlich eher selten beiwohnst ) wird der Konjunktiv fast niemals verwendet. Es gibt eine Situation, wo er unvermeidbar ist: "Es sieht so aus, als + Konjunktiv ..." Wird hier nicht "als ob", sondern nur "als" genommen, muss man den Konjunktiv anwenden.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Es kommt immer auf die Situation an. In einem lässigen Jugendgespräch (dem du sicherlich eher selten beiwohnst) wird der Konjunktiv fast niemals verwendet. Es gibt eine Situation, wo er unvermeidbar ist: "Es sieht so aus, als + Konjunktiv ..." Wird hier nicht "als ob", sondern nur "als" genommen, muss man den Konjunktiv anwenden.


Ich kann das kaum glauben -- aber Du sitzt ja an der Quelle. Vielleicht ist auch dies regional verschieden? 

Konjunktivformen wie "Hätte ich das bloß nicht gemacht!" oder "Wenn das wirklich stimmt, das wäre ja toll!" müssen doch auch bei Euch normal sein, oder? "Das würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht machen" ist auch eher einfach als gehoben, oder?

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

> "Das würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht machen!"


Der Satz ist eine sehr übliche feste Wendung und beinhaltet eine Drohung oder eine Warnung, je nach Kontext. Es ist die "normale" Form für diesen Satz. Es bedeutet aber: "Lasse das sein!", "Nicht!"

"Das machte ich an deiner Stelle nicht!" wäre absolut unüblich.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Ich kann das kaum glauben -- aber Du sitzt ja an der Quelle. Vielleicht ist auch dies regional verschieden?
> 
> Konjunktivformen wie "Hätte ich das bloß nicht gemacht!" oder "Wenn das wirklich stimmt, das wäre ja toll!" müssen doch auch bei Euch normal sein, oder? "Das würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht machen" ist auch eher einfach als gehoben, oder?
> 
> Kajjo


 
Gut, ich habe ein _klein_ wenig übertrieben.  Der Konjunktiv wird für die Modal- und Hilfsverben sowie für "wissen" (selten auch "brauchen") noch immer verwendet; vor allem, wenn sie wirklich als Modal- und Hilfsverben gebraucht werden:

"Ich hätte das nicht gemacht" ist natürlich richtig und keiner sagt "Ich würde das nicht gemacht haben." Allerdings wird manchmal statt "wenn ich du wäre" lieber "wenn ich du sein würde" gesagt.


----------



## Henryk

> Konjunktivformen wie "Hätte ich das bloß nicht gemacht!" oder "Wenn das wirklich stimmt, das wäre ja toll!" müssen doch auch bei Euch normal sein, oder? "Das würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht machen" ist auch eher einfach als gehoben, oder?
> 
> Kajjo


So etwas kann jeder intuitiv, da auch eine komplett andere Bedeutung entsteht (Irrealis). Der Konjunktiv 1 ist eine Rarität, da man genauso den Indikativ "nutzen kann, ohne dass sich die Bedeutung immens ändert."

Er sagte, er geht heim. arrow: indirekte Rede und sehr verständlich, nur falscher Modus)
Ich bin jetzt auch gerne dort. (macht keinen Sinn, deshalb besteht der Bedarf des Irrealis)

Und die Konjunktiv-2-Form von "sein" müsste wirklich jeder kennen.



> Allerdings wird manchmal statt "wenn ich du wäre" lieber "wenn ich du sein würde" gesagt.


Das zum Thema "müsste wirklich jeder kennen".


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> Ich bin jetzt auch gerne dort. (macht keinen Sinn, deshalb besteht der Bedarf des Irrealis)


 
Ja, klar müsste man hier "wäre" verwenden, aber "würde sein" wäre der Ersatz-Konjunktiv und wird immer häufiger verwendet. 

Das war alles, was ich dazu sagen wollte.


----------



## stanley

yamada said:


> Ich möchte wissen:
> a) Wenn ich Flügel hätte, würde ich fliegen.
> b) Wenn ich Flügel hätte, flöge ich.
> Sind die obigen Sätze beide richtig? (bezüglich 'würde fliegen' und 'flöge')
> Oder ist a) falsch, und b) korrekt?
> Oder aber kann es sein, früher sei a) falsch gewesen, b) sei richtig gewesen, und heutzutage seien die beiden richtig?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.


Also wenn ein native Speaker FLOEGE sagt wuerd ich ihn nur noch auslachen. Weil sich das sowas von komisch anhoert. 

Oder anstatt ich wuerde das auto fahren ich FOEHRE das Auto. LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Kajjo

Nur damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen:

fahren / er fährt / er führe
fliegen / er fliegt / er flöge

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

stanley said:


> Also wenn ein native Speaker FLOEGE sagt wuerd ich ihn nur noch auslachen. Weil sich das sowas von komisch anhoert.


 
Ich nicht. Es ist schönes Deutsch, das leider immer mehr verkommt. 



> Oder anstatt ich wuerde das auto fahren ich FOEHRE das Auto. LOOOOOOOOL


 
Der starke (unregelmäßige) Konjunktiv II leitet sich von der Präteritumsform ab:

fahren -> ich fuhr -> ich führe
schlagen -> ich schlug -> ich schlüge
fliegen -> ich flog -> ich flöge

Ausnahmen sind auf ältere Präteritumsformen zurückzuführen:

werfen -> ich warf (früher: wurf) -> ich w*ü*rfe
sterben -> ich starb (früher: sturb) -> ich st*ü*rbe
helfen -> ich half (früher: hulf*) -> ich h*ü*lfe
werben -> ich warb (früher wurb) -> ich w*ü*rbe

Okay, hier sind die würde-Konstruktionen wesentlich häufiger und wohlklingender, da gebe ich dir Recht.

*Das Verb "helfen" hat eine sehr interessante Konjugation hinter sich:  Die 2. Person Singular im Präteritum zum Beispiel lautete einst "du hülfe", während die 1. und 3. Person Singular "ich/er half" hießen und die im Plural "wir/sie hulfen" und "ihr hulfet". Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber das dürfte auf "werfen", "sterben" und "werben" auch zutreffen.


----------



## stanley

Also fuehre hab ich ja noch gar nicht gehoert, das wuerde ja dann 'lead' heissen und waere irgendwie ganz komisch, oder nicht?


----------



## Whodunit

stanley said:


> Also fuehre hab ich ja noch gar nicht gehoert, das wuerde ja dann 'lead' heissen und waere irgendwie ganz komisch, oder nicht?


 
Es passiert halt, dass der Konjunktiv II mancher Verben den Präsensformen anderer ähnelt. Bei "fahren" liegt es daran, dass "führen" das Veranlassungswort zu "fahren" ist, deshalb kann es passieren, dass einige Formen beider Verben zusammenfallen. "Schwemmen" ist zum Beispiel das Veranlassungswort von "schwimmen", nur da fallen die Formen niemals zusammen.


----------



## stanley

Ich schwemme? lol


----------



## beclija

"Veranlassungswort"? Ist das ein Kausativ? Wird dieses Wort bei euch in der Schule so verwendet? Klingt für mich ein bisschen wie die österreichischen Volksschul(=Grundschul)umschreibungen für Verb, Nomen, etc.: Tunwort, Namenswort. Neben Zeitwort, Hauptwort.


----------



## Whodunit

stanley said:


> Ich schwemme? lol


 
Das ist Präsens Indikativ und Konjunktiv I. Die Form "ich schwemme" hat nichts mit "schwimmen" zu tun, außer dass es wörtlich heißt "ich bringe ... zum Schwimmen".

Zu Beclija: Ja, Kausativ ist das richtige Wort. Veranlassungswort stand so in meinem Etymologiewörterbuch und ich hatte keine Lust, die fachsprachliche Entsprechung dafür zu finden.


----------



## Hutschi

Zur Erläuterung:

Schwimmen: Ich schwimme - ich schwämme (ich würde schwimmen)
Schwemmen: Ich schwemme den Sand - ich schwemme den Sand (ich würde den Sand schwemmen) (Bedeutung: Pferde waschen; wässern (Felle); treiben, ablagern; österr. Wäsche spülen

Der Bach schwemmt Sand ans Ufer. Es ist Schwemmsand.

Ist es diese Form, um die es geht?
Ist "_schwemme_" hier der richtige Konjunktiv? Oder "Ich _schwemmte_ den Sand, wenn ich Zeit dazu hätte ..."?


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Zur Erläuterung:
> 
> Schwimmen: Ich schwimme - ich schwämme (ich würde schwimmen)
> Schwemmen: Ich schwemme den Sand - ich schwemme den Sand (ich würde den Sand schwemmen) (Bedeutung: Pferde waschen; wässern (Felle); treiben, ablagern; österr. Wäsche spülen
> 
> Der Bach schwemmt Sand ans Ufer. Es ist Schwemmsand.
> 
> Ist es diese Form, um die es geht?
> Ist "_schwemme_" hier der richtige Konjunktiv? Oder "Ich _schwemmte_ den Sand, wenn ich Zeit dazu hätte ..."?


Bernd, "schwemmen" is a weak verb, right? Certainly it follows the regular pattern for forming Kunjuntiv I and II. That's not really the problem, is it?

I'll wager you will have a hard time finding examples of this verb used this way except in verb conjucation tables. Can you find one example?

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

Ich war nicht sicher, ob der Konjunktiv II statt Konjunktiv I verwendet wird, entsprechend der Regel: als Ersatz für Konjunktiv I, wenn die Form nicht eindeutig als Konjunktiv I erkennbar ist, weil sie mit dem Indikativ zusammenfällt.

Danke für den Hinweis auf die Konjugationstabelle. 
Konjugationstabelle:
http://conjd.cactus2000.de/showverb.php?id=6433&verb=schwemmen

Ich kann Beispiele bilden. Aber gefunden habe ich keine Anwendung dieses Konjunktivs. Stattdessen gibt es viele mit "schwemmen würde".

Das entspricht der Regel: "würde" wird verwendet, wenn der Konjunktiv II bei schwachen Verben mit dem Indikativ im Präteritum zusammenfällt (Vermeidung von Mehrdeutigkeit), bzw. der Regel: "würde" wird verwendet, wenn der Konjunktiv II altertümlich klingt.


----------



## yamada

mustang72 said:


> Flöge ist wohl richtig aber da zieht sich bei mir doch irgendwie alles zusammen.


Was bedeutet übrigens hier 'zusammenziehen'? Welche Empfindung hat man dabei?
In meinem größeren japanisch-deutschen Wörterbuch scheint keine betreffende Übersetzung zu stehen.
Es würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand dies erklären würde.


----------



## Hutschi

yamada said:


> Was bedeutet übrigens hier 'zusammenziehen'? Welche Empfindung hat man dabei?
> In meinem größeren japanisch-deutschen Wörterbuch scheint keine betreffende Übersetzung zu stehen.
> Es würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand dies erklären würde.


 
"Flöge" klingt alt. Viele verwenden in diesem Fall die Umschreibung mit "würde fliegen". Insbesondere trifft das auf Mustang72 zu. "Ihm zieht sich alles zusammen" bedeutet, ihm wird sehr unwohl dabei. (Ursprung: zusammenziehen=verengen. Die Blutgefäße verengen sich. Man beginnt zu frösteln. Die komplette Form wäre "In mir zieht sich alles zusammen.")

"Flöge" ist völlig richtig.
In der (gesprochenen) Umgangssprache wird aber unter dem Einfluss von Regeln immer öfter die Umschreibung mit "würde fliegen" verwendet. Die Verwendung von "würde" gilt nach _Duden Bd. 9, 6. Aufl.,_ sogar als typisches Zeichen der gesprochenen Umgangssprache. Von hier dränge sie allmählich immer mehr auch in die Standardsprache vor, sagt der Duden.


----------



## Kajjo

yamada said:


> Was bedeutet übrigens hier 'zusammenziehen'? Welche Empfindung hat man dabei? In meinem größeren japanisch-deutschen Wörterbuch scheint keine betreffende Übersetzung zu stehen.


Diese umgangssprachliche Metapher ist abgeleitet "ein Muskel zieht sich zusammen" (muscle contraction). Übertragen bedeutet dies, daß ein negatives Gefühl von Enge, Angst oder Ekel entsteht. Was sich nun genau zusammenzieht, kann man sich je nach Region und Grad der Vulgarität beliebig denken...

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi said:


> Ist es diese Form, um die es geht?
> Ist "_schwemme_" hier der richtige Konjunktiv? Oder "Ich _schwemmte_ den Sand, wenn ich Zeit dazu hätte ..."?


 
Der Konjunktiv I (ich nehme die 3. Person zur Verdeutlichung) von "schwimmen" lautet "er schwimme", der Konjunktiv II "er schwämme".

Möchte man das mit "schwemmen" machen, so lässt sich noch der Konjuntkiv I aus "er schwemme" herauslesen, aber "er schwemmte" als Konjunktiv II fällt mit dem Präteritum Indikativ zusammen, sodass man, um Mehrdeutigkeiten auszuschließen, auf die würde-Umschreibung zurückgreift.

Letzteres ist keineswegs umgangssprachlich, denn "würde kosten", "würde machen" und "würde spielen" drücken doch eindeutigere Zweifel/Vorstellungen als "kostete", "machte" und "spielte". Das kommt eben ganz auf den Kontext an.


----------



## Bahiano

yamada said:


> Ich möchte wissen:
> a) Wenn ich Flügel hätte, würde ich fliegen.
> b) Wenn ich Flügel hätte, flöge ich.
> Sind die obigen Sätze beide richtig? (bezüglich 'würde fliegen' und 'flöge')
> Oder ist a) falsch, und b) korrekt?
> Oder aber kann es sein, früher sei a) falsch gewesen, b) sei richtig gewesen, und heutzutage seien die beiden richtig?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.


Beide Sätze sind grammatikalisch völlig korrekt, wobei a) der stlistisch bessere ist, denn:
Beide Formen, also Präteritum, KonjunktivII (ich flöge) und FuturI, konjunktivII (ich würde fliegen) sind im Dt. ohne Bedeutungsunterschied austauschbar. Eine der Stilregeln besagt, in einem Satz nicht eine Form zweimal zu verwenden.
Ich habe gelernt (und damit bin ich immer gut gefahren) bei Wenn-Dann-Sätzen für den Wenn-Teil Präteritum und für den Dann-Teil FuturI zu verwenden. Also:
Wenn ich Flügel hätte, (dann) würde ich fliegen

LG, Bahiano


----------



## Whodunit

Bahiano said:


> Ich habe gelernt (und damit bin ich immer gut gefahren) bei Wenn-Dann-Sätzen für den Wenn-Teil Präteritum und für den Dann-Teil FuturI zu verwenden. Also:
> Wenn ich Flügel hätte, (dann) würde ich fliegen
> 
> LG, Bahiano


 
Diese nicht existierende Regel im Deutschen mag dem Englischen und den romanischen Sprachen entnommen sein. Ich finde sie oft scheußlich in unserer Sprache:

Wenn du das machtest, würdest du schlau sein. 
Wenn ich dir das gesagt hätte, würdest du mich geschlagen haben.


----------



## Bahiano

Whodunit said:


> Diese nicht existierende Regel im Deutschen mag dem Englischen und den romanischen Sprachen entnommen sein. Ich finde sie oft scheußlich in unserer Sprache:
> 
> Wenn du das machtest, würdest du schlau sein.
> Wenn ich dir das gesagt hätte, würdest du mich geschlagen haben.


LOL  
Dein Beispiel klingt wirklich grauenvoll!!!
Allerdings gilt hier ja, wie bereits erwähnt:
_Zitat canoo.net_
"wenn die Formen des Konjunktiv II und des Indikativ Präteritum identisch sind und deshalb der Aspekt der Irrealität nicht mehr deutlich erkennbar wäre, sollte die _würde-_Form gewählt werden"


----------



## gaer

Bahiano said:


> Eine der Stilregeln besagt, in einem Satz nicht eine Form zweimal zu verwenden.


Are people in agreement about following this "rule of style"? I've seen many things like that in English, and many are really nothing more than opinions that are made into "rules", yet these "rules" are not followed by many.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> Are people in agreement about following this "rule of style"? I've seen many things like that in English, and many are really nothing more than opinions that are made into "rules", yet these "rules" are not followed by many.
> 
> Gaer


 
Das sind diese nicht-existierenden Regeln, die arme Schüler befolgen müssen, denen aber keiner im Alltag nachkommt. Dass man keine Wortwiederholungen verwenden sollte, trifft oft nur im Schriftlichen zu:

Als ich ihn gesehen *habe* und gesagt *habe*, dass ich kommen *würde* und ihm helfen *würde*, ...

In der gesprochenen Sprache sind solch komplexe Sätze sowieso selten anzutreffen und wenn, dann wird automatisch darauf geachtet, keine Wiederholungen einzubauen.


----------



## Bahiano

Whodunit said:


> Das sind diese nicht-existierenden Regeln, die arme Schüler befolgen müssen, (...)


Ich empfand mich damals gar nicht so sehr als arm. Im Gegenteil: Es half beim Erlernen der Konditionalsätze in anderen Sprachen, wo ein Vertauschen der Zeiten schlichtweg unmöglich ist.
Außerdem musst du doch eingestehen, dass _*Würde ich dich sehen können, würde ich dir zuwinken*_ stilistisch einfach nicht so prickelnd ist, oder  ? Ebensowenig wie _*Könnte ich dich sehen, winkte ich dir zu*_.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Das sind diese nicht-existierenden Regeln, die arme Schüler befolgen müssen, denen aber keiner im Alltag nachkommt. Dass man keine Wortwiederholungen verwenden sollte, trifft oft nur im Schriftlichen zu:
> 
> Als ich ihn gesehen *habe* und gesagt *habe*, dass ich kommen *würde* und ihm helfen *würde*, ...
> 
> In der gesprochenen Sprache sind solch komplexe Sätze sowieso selten anzutreffen und wenn, dann wird automatisch darauf geachtet, keine Wiederholungen einzubauen.


My God, that sentence looks horrible to me. I'm thinking about that in English, and anything close to that structure seems equally awkward in writing and in speech.

It would not be wrong in English, but I would want to rewrite the thought, and using that kind of logic in speech would make me forget what I was saying by the time I reached the end of a sentence!

However, I was specifically asking about sentences like these:

1) Hätte ich Flügel dann würde ich [gerne] fliegen 
2) Wenn ich Flügel hätte, würde ich fliegen.
3) Wenn ich Flügel hätte, flöge ich.
4) Hätte ich Flügel, dann flöge ich.

I thought that the "rule" discussed was about Konjunktiv twice in a row. My opinion of style is useless here, but I really don't like 3. The others just seem like subtle changes in register, and the last one (4) seems a bit old-fashioned, perhaps poetic.

(I'm aware that I could be completely wrong.)

Gaer


----------



## EvilWillow

Bahiano said:


> Außerdem musst du doch eingestehen, dass _*Würde ich dich sehen können, würde ich dir zuwinken*_ stilistisch einfach nicht so prickelnd ist, oder  ?


Die Konstruktion _würde_ + Modalverb ist so oder so schlechtes Deutsch, genauso wie _würde sein_ oder _würde haben_...

Nehmen wir als Gegenbeispiel diesen Satz:
_Würde ich nicht Auto fahren, würde ich mit dem Handy telefonieren._

Das hört sich meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser an als
_Führe ich nicht Auto, würde ich mit dem Handy telefonieren._
oder
_Würde ich nicht Auto fahren, telefonierte ich mit dem Handy.

_


----------



## Bahiano

EvilWillow said:


> Die Konstruktion _würde_ + Modalverb ist so oder so schlechtes Deutsch, genauso wie _würde sein_ oder _würde haben_...
> 
> Nehmen wir als Gegenbeispiel diesen Satz:
> _Würde ich nicht Auto fahren, würde ich mit dem Handy telefonieren._
> 
> Das hört sich meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser an als
> _Führe ich nicht Auto, würde ich mit dem Handy telefonieren._
> oder
> _Würde ich nicht Auto fahren, telefonierte ich mit dem Handy._


Ok, auf die Gefahr hin, dass dies hier in eine Stildebatte ausartet (off-topic?), nehme ich hierzu folgende Stellung:
Mir gefallen alle 3 Sätze nicht!  

Ich würde "Auto fahren" ersetzen durch "im Auto/am Steuer sitzen", wobei der Bezug zum Handy-Verbot m.E. noch deutlicher würde.
--> Säße ich jetzt nicht am Steuer/im Auto, würde ich mit dem Handy telefonieren.


----------



## EvilWillow

Einigen wir uns doch darauf, dass manche Konjunktiv-II-Formen besser klingen als andere. So hören sich heutzutage beispielsweise _säße_, _stünde_, _fände _weniger "seltsam" (hochgestochen oder poetisch) an als beispielsweise _führe_, _flöge_, _betröge_, obwohl alle diese Formen unregelmäßig gebildet werden. Die "Wenn-Präteritum-dann-Futur-I-Regel" ist nicht allgemeingültig und man braucht sie auch nicht.


----------



## gaer

EvilWillow said:


> Einigen wir uns doch darauf, dass manche Konjunktiv-II-Formen besser klingen als andere.


That seems true to me, and in the end it also seems to me that choice of verb forms is a much a matter of style and feel as anything else.


> So hören sich heutzutage beispielsweise _säße_, _stünde_, _fände _weniger "seltsam" (hochgestochen oder poetisch) an als beispielsweise _führe_, _flöge_, _betröge_, obwohl alle diese Formen unregelmäßig gebildet werden. Die "Wenn-Präteritum-dann-Futur-I-Regel" ist nicht allgemeingültig und man braucht sie auch nicht.


See if you agree with this:

1) Almost 100% set.

Wenn ___ wäre, dann hätte ___."
Wäre ___ , dann hätte ___."

2) Here a "konjunktiv" form of "machen" would seem forced to me:

Könnte ___, dann würde ____ machen
Wenn ___könnte, dann würde ____ machen

3) I'm almost sure I've seen both here: 

Wenn ___könnte, dann würde ____ tun.
Wenn ___könnte, dann täte ___.

When sein, haben, and modals are not used, "kunjunktiv" forms have to be clear. They shouldn't look like other verbs or other verb forms of the same verb.

If a "konjunktiv" form is clear but unusual in modern German, then using it is entirely a matter of feel, style, register, etc.

Does this seem more or less practical?

Gaer


----------



## I.C.

gaer said:


> However, I was specifically asking about sentences like these:
> 
> 1) Hätte ich Flügel dann würde ich [gerne] fliegen
> 2) Wenn ich Flügel hätte, würde ich fliegen.
> 3) Wenn ich Flügel hätte, flöge ich.
> 4) Hätte ich Flügel, dann flöge ich.
> 
> I thought that the "rule" discussed was about Konjunktiv twice in a row.


I like none of them. But I already wrote that. If the topic on hand were cheap flights to Dom Rep, a sentence alike 2) would be ok with me. Wenn ich könnte, würde ich in Urlaub fahren. Nothing special, but ok.


> Are people in agreement about following this "rule of style"? I've seen many things like that in English, and many are really nothing more than opinions that are made into "rules", yet these "rules" are not followed by many.


Aus meiner Sicht sind das mehr oder weniger brauchbare Faustregeln, die Anfängern helfen sollen, grobe Schnitzer zu vermeiden. Wer möchte, kann sich  sein Leben lang daran entlanghangeln. Sie als objektives Kriterium für eine Einteilung in guten und schlechten Stil benutzen zu wollen, halte ich für völlig abwegig. Wozu also diskutieren? Drum besser wär's, daß nichts entstünde.


----------



## Bahiano

EvilWillow said:


> Einigen wir uns doch darauf, dass manche Konjunktiv-II-Formen besser klingen als andere. So hören sich heutzutage beispielsweise _säße_, _stünde_, _fände _weniger "seltsam" (hochgestochen oder poetisch) an als beispielsweise _führe_, _flöge_, _betröge_, obwohl alle diese Formen unregelmäßig gebildet werden. Die "Wenn-Präteritum-dann-Futur-I-Regel" ist nicht allgemeingültig und man braucht sie auch nicht.


Sich einigen klingt immer gut!  
Die von mir in die Diskussion gebrachte "Wenn-Präteritum-dann-FuturI-Regel" ist natürlich keine Doktrin, sondern - wie schon bemerkt - eher eine Faustregel, von der im Einzelfall auch mal abgesehen werden muss.
Um dies zu konkretisieren, der Versuch eines Kataloges:

1) Die _würde_-Form (FuturI Konj.II) ist zu vermeiden bei
- den Hilfsverben _*sein*_ + _*haben*_
- den Modalverben (außer _*mögen*_ und _*wollen*_)

2) Präteritum Konj.II ist zu vermeiden bei
- Verben, die im Präteritum Indikativ die identische Form haben
- ungebräuchlichen, als altmodisch oder geziert empfundenen Formen von unregelmäßigen Verben (z.B. misslänge, stänke, flöge, stäche, schwömme, vergösse, flösse, schösse, verlöre, schmölze, führe, grübe, wüsche, stürbe,...)

Vor allem letzteres ist für Nicht-Muttersprachler leider nicht einfach zu entscheiden... 

Könnte man/frau damit leben?


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> 1) Hätte ich Flügel dann würde ich [gerne] fliegen
> 2) Wenn ich Flügel hätte, würde ich fliegen.
> 3) Wenn ich Flügel hätte, flöge ich.
> 4) Hätte ich Flügel, dann flöge ich.


 
I'd choose number 3 with "dann" (i.e. I don't like any of your suggested sentences, but they are all correct grammarwise), just because this is the kind of sentence I use in everyday speech:

Wenn ich das gesehen hätte, dann wäre ich umgefallen.
Wenn wir das hätten entscheiden müssen, dann hätte ich mich der Stimme enthalten.

In my dialect, you often may not even hear "dann," but it is there. Sometimes it is a single "d" sound, sometimes a "d+schwa," but seldom raelly "dann." I feel it should be there in spoken language, but omitted in written German.

Stilistically the best of yours would be sentence number 3, though.

EDIT: Gaer, bitte vergib mir, ich habe schon wieder auf Englisch geantwortet. 



Bahiano said:


> 1) Die _würde_-Form (FuturI Konj.II) ist zu vermeiden bei
> - den Hilfsverben _*sein*_ + _*haben*_
> - den Modalverben (außer _*mögen*_ und _*wollen*_)
> 
> 2) Präteritum Konj.II ist zu vermeiden bei
> - Verben, die im Präteritum Indikativ die identische Form haben
> - ungebräuchlichen, als altmodisch oder geziert empfundenen Formen von unregelmäßigen Verben (z.B. misslänge, stänke, flöge, stäche, schwömme, vergösse, flösse, schösse, verlöre, schmölze, führe, grübe, wüsche, stürbe,...)
> 
> Vor allem letzteres ist für Nicht-Muttersprachler leider nicht einfach zu entscheiden...
> 
> Könnte man/frau damit leben?


 
Ich wollte genau dasselbe sagen, Bahiano. Das heißt, das ich mit deiner Verallgemeinerung hundertporzentig mitgehe.


----------



## EvilWillow

Bahiano said:


> Die _würde_-Form (FuturI Konj.II) ist zu vermeiden bei (...) den Modalverben (außer _*mögen*_ und _*wollen*_)


Hmm...

"_Wenn ich gehen wollen würde, wäre ich schon gegangen._" o.ä. ist umgangssprachlich; standardsprachlich sagt man "_Wenn ich gehen wollte, wäre ich schon gegangen._"

Der Konjunktiv II von _ich mag etwas machen_ lautet _ich möchte_ _etwas machen_ und wird mit der Bedeutung des Indikativs Präsens verwendet, um einen Wunsch auszudrücken. _Mögen_ als Modalverb wird außerdem verwendet, um Vermutungen (z.B. _das mag schon richtig sein_) oder Abneigungen (z.B. _ich mag noch nicht ins Bett gehen_) auszudrücken. Sinnvolle Beispiele für die Konstruktion _würde machen mögen_ fallen mir nicht ein, besser wäre _möchte machen_:
_
Ich würde noch nicht gehen mögen, aber ich habe keine Wahl._ 
_Ich möchte noch nicht gehen, aber ich habe keine Wahl._


----------



## gaer

I.C. said:


> I like none of them. But I already wrote that.


Okay. I think you wrote something like this, although "davon" makes it a bit different:

_"Hätte ich Flügel, ich flöge davon."_

I tried to check what kind of phrases appear in English, and these phrase are more common:

"If I had wings, I would fly away […]"
"If I had wings, I would fly to […]"

In fact, and this might be what bothered me from the start, it's much more common to see:

If I were a bird, I would…

Results 1 - 10 of about 10,700 for "If I were a bird, I would fly […]

I suppose that I assumed (incorrectly) that such a simple idea would be equally common in German.

I understand your objection to the phrases mentioned in German. They don't seem idiomatic to you.


> Aus meiner Sicht sind das mehr oder weniger brauchbare Faustregeln, die Anfängern helfen sollen, grobe Schnitzer zu vermeiden.


Actually, I agree with you, although I will always remain a beginner when it comes to writing or speaking German.


> Wer möchte, kann sich sein Leben lang daran entlanghangeln. Sie als objektives Kriterium für eine Einteilung in guten und schlechten Stil benutzen zu wollen, halte ich für völlig abwegig.


I would give the same answer regarding such rules in Englsih, perhaps, although I don't think I'd word it quite that way. I would simply say that basic rules are useful at first, and that we inevitably outgrow them—or should. 


> Wozu also diskutieren? Drum besser wär's, daß nichts entstünde.


Now I'm a bit lost. Are you referring to some of the basic rules given here, which I believe were meant as guidelines for those of us who quite obviously have not mastered German and probably never will? 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

EvilWillow said:


> Hmm...
> 
> "_Wenn ich gehen wollen würde, wäre ich schon gegangen._" o.ä. ist umgangssprachlich; standardsprachlich sagt man "_Wenn ich gehen wollte, wäre ich schon gegangen._"
> 
> Der Konjunktiv II von _ich mag etwas machen_ lautet _ich möchte_ _etwas machen_ und wird mit der Bedeutung des Indikativs Präsens verwendet, um einen Wunsch auszudrücken. _Mögen_ als Modalverb wird außerdem verwendet, um Vermutungen (z.B. _das mag schon richtig sein_) oder Abneigungen (z.B. _ich mag noch nicht ins Bett gehen_) auszudrücken. Sinnvolle Beispiele für die Konstruktion _würde machen mögen_ fallen mir nicht ein, besser wäre _möchte machen_:
> 
> _Ich würde noch nicht gehen mögen, aber ich habe keine Wahl._
> _Ich möchte noch nicht gehen, aber ich habe keine Wahl._


 
Es kommt auf den Sinn an:

Hättest du Lust auf einen Spaziergang? - Ach ja, das würde ich jetzt schon mögen, aber ich kann leider nicht. (möchten bedeutet hier etwas anderes)

Hättest du Lust auf einen Spaziergang? - Ach ja, das würde ich jetzt schon wollen, aber ich kann leider nicht. (wollte klänge etwas gequält)

"Wollte" würde ich nicht empfehlen zu benutzen (es klingt wie machte, spielte, kostete im Konjunktiv II), aber auch nicht "würde wollen". Am besten, man streicht den Konjunktiv von "wollen" aus seinem aktiven Wortschatz in jeglicher Bildungsvariante. Es geht auch so: "Ach ja, das wäre jetzt nicht schlecht, aber ..."

Wenn man "würde mögen" sagt, bedeutet es, dass man es sich jetzt gerade so bereiten möchte, aber "möchte" drückt schon fast eine Bestimmung bzw. einen bestimmten Wunsch aus. Ich weiß nicht, ob du das verstehst, aber ich fühle einen Unterschied dazwischen.


----------



## I.C.

gaer said:


> Now I'm a bit lost. Are you referring to some of the basic rules given here, which I believe were meant as guidelines for those of us who quite obviously have not mastered German and probably never will?


I just don't think that was an essential rule.
http://de.wikisource.org/wiki/Auf_der_Galerie


----------



## gaer

I.C. said:


> I just don't think that was an essential rule.
> http://de.wikisource.org/wiki/Auf_der_Galerie


I don't think we are referring to the same thing, I.C. 

I was thinking of this:

_Würde ich nicht Auto fahren, würde ich mit dem Handy telefonieren._
_Führe ich nicht Auto, telefonierte ich mit dem Handy._

That has to do with avoiding verb forms, in general, that are confusing.

And this:

_Ich würde noch nicht gehen mögen, aber ich habe keine Wahl._ 
_Ich möchte noch nicht gehen, aber ich habe keine Wahl._ 

I think those are two helpful examples for those who are not fully fluent, which I have to admit includes me. 

Gaer

By the way, that was a fantastic example of "Kunjuntiv" vs. "Indikitiv", and isn't it ironic that you could have copied it here without violating forum rules, since the whole thing is only two sentences.


----------



## Bahiano

EvilWillow said:


> Hmm...
> 
> "_Wenn ich gehen wollen würde, wäre ich schon gegangen._" o.ä. ist umgangssprachlich; standardsprachlich sagt man "_Wenn ich gehen wollte, wäre ich schon gegangen._"
> 
> Der Konjunktiv II von _ich mag etwas machen_ lautet _ich möchte_ _etwas machen_ und wird mit der Bedeutung des Indikativs Präsens verwendet, um einen Wunsch auszudrücken. _Mögen_ als Modalverb wird außerdem verwendet, um Vermutungen (z.B. _das mag schon richtig sein_) oder Abneigungen (z.B. _ich mag noch nicht ins Bett gehen_) auszudrücken. Sinnvolle Beispiele für die Konstruktion _würde machen mögen_ fallen mir nicht ein, besser wäre _möchte machen_:
> 
> _Ich würde noch nicht gehen mögen, aber ich habe keine Wahl._
> _Ich möchte noch nicht gehen, aber ich habe keine Wahl._


Evil,
deine Beispiele sind off-topic, da es hier um _*irreale Bedingungsätze*_ (wenn...dann...) geht und nicht um den Gebrauch des Konjunktiv im Allgemeinen.
Bei irrealen Bedingunssätzen wird in Haupt- und Nebensatz jeweils Konjunktiv verwendet. Meine Stil-"Faustregel" besagt lediglich, dass zu vermeiden ist, in beiden Satzteilen jeweils diesselbe Form zu verwenden (mit den genannten Ausnahmen).
Insofern wäre ein besseres Bsp. als deines:
_Wenn ich noch nicht gehen *mögen würde*, hätte ich nicht schon die Jacke an._  
_Wenn ich noch nicht gehen *möchte*, hätte ich nicht schon die Jacke an.  _
Zugegeben, ein sehr konstruierter Satz, aber er soll den Unterschied verdeutlichen.

LG,Bahiano


----------



## I.C.

gaer said:


> I don't think we are referring to the same thing, I.C.


 Possible. I was writing about style in general. When it comes to easy-to-follow guidelines for language learners, I'm not the right person to ask and it’s only for the better if I don’t try to make up some. You probably know much more about these than I do. 


> I was thinking of this:
> 
> _Würde ich nicht Auto fahren, würde ich mit dem Handy telefonieren._
> _Führe ich nicht Auto, telefonierte ich mit dem Handy._
> 
> That has to do with avoiding verb forms, in general, that are confusing.


Haven't mulled over this, spontaneously I agree.


> By the way, that was a fantastic example of "Kunjuntiv" vs. "Indikitiv", and isn't it ironic that you could have copied it here without violating forum rules, since the whole thing is only two sentences.


Yes. (But as you might recall, I am a card-carrying member of the Society for Saving Irony, I’d write “curious” or “remarkable” here.  )


----------



## gaer

I.C. said:


> When it comes to easy-to-follow guidelines for language learners, I'm not the right person to ask and it’s only for the better if I don’t try to make up some. You probably know much more about these than I do.


In English I try to learn the prescriptive rules so that I can beat the prescriptivists 'at their own game'. 

Gaer


----------



## I.C.

gaer said:


> In English I try to learn the prescriptive rules so that I can beat the prescriptivists 'at their own game'.


Als ich am Wochenende meinen Blick über ein Bücherregal schweifen ließ, fiel mir ein 1982 (also in grauer Vorzeit) erschienenes Buch mit dem Titel Deutsche Sprachlehre auf.  

Beispielsatz für Konjunktiv II in irrealen Konditionalgefügen: 
„Wenn ich Geld hätte, flöge ich in die Karibik.“ 

Etwas weiter unten findet sich ein Ratschlag:
  „Mit „würde“ sollte man den Konjunktiv II nur dann bilden, wenn Verwechslungen mit dem Indikativ des Präteritums vermieden werden sollen (...) Ist aber im Satz bereits ein echter und unverwechselbarer Konjunktiv II vorhanden, soll man auf das „würde“ verzichten: Wenn er jetzt käme, lachten wir.“


----------



## Kajjo

I.C. said:


> Als ich am Wochenende meinen Blick über ein Bücherregal schweifen ließ, fiel mir ein 1982 (also in grauer Vorzeit) erschienenes Buch mit dem Titel Deutsche Sprachlehre auf.
> 
> Beispielsatz für Konjunktiv II in irrealen Konditionalgefügen:
> „Wenn ich Geld hätte, flöge ich in die Karibik.“
> 
> Etwas weiter unten findet sich ein Ratschlag:
> „Mit „würde“ sollte man den Konjunktiv II nur dann bilden, wenn Verwechslungen mit dem Indikativ des Präteritums vermieden werden sollen (...) Ist aber im Satz bereits ein echter und unverwechselbarer Konjunktiv II vorhanden, soll man auf das „würde“ verzichten: Wenn er jetzt käme, lachten wir.“


Alte Bücher können wahre Schätze sein! 

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

I.C. said:


> Als ich am Wochenende meinen Blick über ein Bücherregal schweifen ließ, fiel mir ein 1982 (also in grauer Vorzeit) erschienenes Buch mit dem Titel Deutsche Sprachlehre auf.
> 
> Beispielsatz für Konjunktiv II in irrealen Konditionalgefügen:
> „Wenn ich Geld hätte, flöge ich in die Karibik.“


That's funny! <BIG smile>

Gaer


----------

